# Seltsames Problem mit Festo Ventilinsel



## Rodewijn (9 Juli 2008)

Hallo Zussammen,

wir haben bei einem Kunde eine Festo-Ventilinsel mit digitalen E/A am Profibus angebunden. Das hat fast ein Jahr gut gelaufen.

Jetzt aber kommt sobald auf das Gerät zugriffen wird die Fehlermeldung, dass das Gerät zwar am Bus angemeldet ist, aber nicht vorhanden ist. Beim Einschalten ist übrigens noch keine Fehlermeldung zu sehen.

Es ist immer schwer eine Ferndiganose zu machen. Wir haben mittlerweile die Insel durch eine neue ersetzen lassen. Desweitern haben wir am letzten Gerät den Endwiderstand überprüfen lassen. Die Ventilinsel ist übrigens das vorletzte Gerät am Bus. Auch haben wir die Erdung und Steckverbinder (zumindest mechanisch) überprüfen lassen von de Leuten vorort. Die Insel ist an die gleiche Spannungsversorgung angebunden wie die andere Ventilinsel, die immer noch funktionieren, also scheint diese auch nicht defekt zu sein.

Hat jemand noch eine Idee, was ich noch überprüfen lassen könnte...?

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## jackjones (9 Juli 2008)

Stecker auch mit getauscht?
Ist der letzte Slave am Bus ok?
Blinkt BUSF an der CPU? 
Hat jemand was am Programm geändert, evt. eine falsche Hardwareconfig eingespielt? Darauf würde ich tippen... hatte mal einen änlichen Fall.


----------



## Rodewijn (9 Juli 2008)

> Stecker auch mit getauscht?
Nein, aber wäre bei einem Kurzschluss oder einer Unterbrechung im Stecker auch nicht die anderen Busteilnehmer gestört? Die Insel ist der 5. Teilnehmer von 6 am gleichen Strang

> Ist der letzte Slave am Bus ok?
Ja, der ist ok, und der Endwiderstand ist immer noch gesetzt.

>Blinkt BUSF an der CPU?
Ja, aber nicht sofort. Erst nach Prozessstart beim ersten Zugriff auf die Ventilinsel verschwindet der Teilnehmer. Es erscheint auf der Oberfläche auch die Meldung externer Diagnose-Fehler. Ich weiss nicht, was das ist. 

>Hat jemand was am Programm geändert, evt. eine falsche Hardwareconfig eingespielt? Darauf würde ich tippen... hatte mal einen änlichen Fall.
Nein, wahrscheinlich nicht. Die Arbeitnehmer dort haben keine Projektiergeräte. Es ist ein reiner Produktionsbetrieb. Es ist schon nicht einfach der Elektriker dort am Telefon zu erklären, wo er nachschauen soll.

Ich fürchte, ich muss sehr bald dahinfahren.... :-(


----------



## jackjones (9 Juli 2008)

Also ich kann mir das nur so erklären, dass auf einen Adressbereich zugegriffen wird, welcher nicht Projektiert ist. Der Teilnehmer ist ja erreichbar, nur wenn auf den speziellen Adressbereich zugegriffen werden soll, gibt es den Fehler.
Peripheriezugriffsfehler tippe ich! Aber Ferndiagnose ist immer schwierig.
Hast du den OB85 in der CPU?

Ich hatte es mal, das ich die falsche Ventilinsel in der HW-Config hatte. Ging immer bis zu dem punkt, als ein Ventil angesteuert werden sollte.
Habe mich fast dumm und dusselig gesucht.

Was mich etwas stutzig macht, das es 1 Jahr lief! Profuktwechsel? Wird ab nun ein anderes Ventil angesprochen? Funktioniert es im Handbetrieb?


----------



## Mess&Regler (12 Juli 2008)

Hallo,
werden bei der Ventilinsel 24V Ventilversorgung und Busknotenversorgung seperat zugeführt oder liegt einfach eine Brücke zwischen beiden? Es gibt da immer wieder Probleme mit Spannungseinbrüchen, hab ich schon öfter erlebt, die Busknoten scheinen irgendwie zu "altern".


----------



## Sockenralf (13 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wir hatten letztes Jahr auch Probleme mit einer Festo-Insel.

Bei Festo angerufen --> Type angegeben --> ICH WURDE NACH DER SERIEN-NUMMER gefragt --> Nummer angegeben --> Festo sagt: "Da gab´s mal eine schlechte Serie, wir schicken kostenlos Ersatz" 


Vielleicht habt ihr ja auch eine der besagten Inseln erwischt 



MfG


----------

